# NIN - November 14 - Copps Colliseum, Hamilton



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure if there are any fans here that will care. Found out in time to get fairly decent seats from TM that NIN is coming back to Canada and playing Copps Colliseum in Hamilton. In case anybody didn't already know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea, I've got tickets for Ottawa on the 11th. I was luke warm about it. I've seen NiN a few times over the years and I was thinking I'm beyond my get-in-the-pit-and-bang-around days so will I really dig the show?

And then I saw this: http://www.wired.com/entertainment/music/news/2008/09/nin_show

HOLY F$%K!

I can't wait.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah it's pretty extreme eh? Not just about the music. Did you heard he's negotiating with HBO to create a series? THAT would be pretty cool.


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a video of how the stage show works and the video and stuff, looked pretty intense. It's cool to see Trent still being innovative and not relying on the same old same old.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Yea, I've got tickets for Ottawa on the 11th. I was luke warm about it. I've seen NiN a few times over the years and I was thinking I'm beyond my get-in-the-pit-and-bang-around days so will I really dig the show?
> 
> And then I saw this: http://www.wired.com/entertainment/music/news/2008/09/nin_show
> 
> ...


The stage show in 2006 was very impressive. I didn't get to the August show in Toronto so I jumped at this show. As for me, I have 10th row in the section closest to the stage. A pit at a NIN show is not for me, however, a pit at a REM show would be fabulous.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

So wish I could be there, missed the Toronto show

Breaking free from the record companies, giving away all his albums on Bit Torrent websites, common Reznor is truly a flippin' hero.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Tomorrow night... Woohoo :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Just in case anybody cares, I thought I would put a few lines in here in the lines of a review.

It was a good show, but not as good as the 2006 tour. Of course, I should have realized that there would be instrumental songs as Trent is touring to support both The Slip and Ghosts I-IV (totally instrumental) albums; however, there was just too much of the instrumental songs and I was TOTALLY bored!

For me, the highlights were Hurt (performed in the encore) and Terrible Lie.

I was happy to see Trent and the musicians he has in his band are first rate, but not as good as the '06 tour. :food-smiley-004:


----------

